# Thai retirement



## Charliebrown701 (Aug 8, 2016)

If a UK couple retire to Thailand, do they need $20,000 each or between them? There joint pension is about $1200 a month. Thanks.


----------



## agudbuk (Dec 13, 2015)

800.000฿ each

Sent from my Grand using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliebrown701 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for that, does that money have to be left in Thai bank? if so for how long?


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Charliebrown701 said:


> Thanks for that, does that money have to be left in Thai bank? if so for how long?


Unless it's been changed in the last year or so , you need to have the money in your Thai bank account 2 months prior to making the initial visa application and 3 months prior to each annual visa renewal.


----------



## Charliebrown701 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks Mweiga, I recently read that if a couple are married, they only need to have 800kBaht for one of them, is that correct? Or is that if one of them is Thai?


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Read the other forums on this subject , the agencies can do everything for you , usual cost about 15,000 Baht and you don't have to have the cash in the bank , it's up to you !


----------



## Charliebrown701 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you so much for your reply. Very helpful.


----------

